# 1/48 and 1/35....



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

What would you like to see the 1/48 and 1/35 scales?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)

Of what can the scale be? Beer , money, girls .....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

I think that you're having other measurements on your mind Wojtek....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)

But you have to admit that the thread title is slightly enigmatic generally isn't it?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Keep it open don't you know....

Well then....aircraft and military vehicles.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2009)

That sounds better. I think all of them... But if you have all models of the same scale it is nice to compare the equipment dimensians.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2009)

It would be good to see some more 'soft skinned' vehicles in 1/48th, to compliment the aircraft models. Or maybe aircraft models in 1/35th.........


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2009)

Hmmm...will have to think about that...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 6, 2009)

I wouldn't mind to see in 1/48:

J-29 Tunnan
A-32 Lansen
F-102 Delta Dagger
F-106 Delta Dart
F-100 Super Sabre
F-101 Voodoo
de Havilland Vampire 
de Havilland Venom 
Blackburn Buccaneer........


----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2009)

Five of them were/are available in1/48th. The Vampire and Venom from whoda ya call it, the expensive people! Then the Buccaneer from Airfix, in S2/S2B versions. The old Monogram Super Sabre was good, and will probably appear under the Revell lable, as was the Voodoo, ditto.
I think someone like 'Hawk' or Aurora used to do a Dart or Dagger?
For starters, I'd loke to see the following in 1/48th.
Hudson
Whitley
Halifax (NOT the FM kit!)
Stirling " " "
Blenheim (still going from whosit?)
Beaufort
JU88A1
Do17Z (apart from Hobbycraft)
Jet Provost (any Mark)
Bristol Bulldog (SMER Inpact now rare)
Hawker Fury (Even old Airfix)
JU87B (old Airfix would do)
Bedford WW2 truck.
Brit/US/German fuel bowsers.
Harrier GR3(improved old Airfix would do)
Tempest V
Tempest II
And in 1/32nd scale....
Mosquito FBVI
Mosquito BIV or XVI.
Lightning F1 or F6 (NOT the Trumpeter kit!)
P51B/C "" "" "" or old Revell!)
Hurricane Mk1
And ther's many more.....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

I want those that I mentioned, newly tooled old bean, that's why....


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2009)

Well, the Buccaneer is OK, apart from an overscale control column. Although, I haven't got to the part where the fuselage halves, split HORIZONTALLY, need joining. That should be...er...interesting!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

Will probably need a large cold Guinness and a dram or two, to keep the nerves steady....


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2009)

What a splendid idea old chap.....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

Quite! My or your turn?


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2009)

Er..let's see..ah! Got it, it's rochie's turn!


----------



## Wildcat (May 7, 2009)

Some good choices there Terry. I agree on the Beaufort!! Some off the top of my head.
Vengeance (hopefully soon)
P-43
Hudson
P-66
Baltimore
Vindicator
Ventura
F-4 Lightning
Wackett


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

Wackett????


----------



## Wayne Little (May 7, 2009)

careful Jan....your having visions again....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 7, 2009)

I have something....


----------



## rochie (May 7, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Er..let's see..ah! Got it, it's rochie's turn!



EH !!!!  how did i crop up ..........Oh o.k then i'll get em in, perrier all round is it ?  

would love to see a 1/48 whirlwind tempest V and maybe a new hurricane kit


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2009)

Perrier? What you think we are? Perrier indeed, hummph!!


----------

